# We Got It!!!!



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, We picked up our 25 rss Saturday!!!

We bought it at Quality RV in Linn Creek, Missouri, and we would recommend this dealer to anybody - they are family owned and operated and they were great to work with!

The place where we bought it was wonderful! The guy took us on a 2 1/2 hour walkthrough and showed us how everything works, he also didn't rush us and let us ask any uestions that we had. He also made sure we know how to do it ourselves. We asked for a little more time by ourselves because we were trying to cover these checklists we printed out from the forum. It seems the guy went over almost everything on our lists!

They gave us a $30 gift certicate to use in their store. I know it isn't much, but it saved us $30 of our own cash! And we could pick what we wanted instead of them giving us a cheap kit (like they used to do).

They hooked up our equal-i-zer hitch and brake controller and showed my husband how to adjust. We have a 1/2 ton Chevrolet and the hitch didn't weigh the truck down hardly at all!

My husband drove home and he was pretty slow at first and I'm sure he was nervous. The Outback dealer is a 1 1/2 hour drive from our town. So he had a lot of time to get used to it. We drove it to our church parking lot and he practiced backing it up so he could do it at home. After 2 tries, he did really great! At home, it was even easier than he thought to back in to our backyard. The hard part came when he was trying to angle it away from the fence!! That took quite awhile! But it is home and we are so excited, can't wait to camp on probably the busiest day of the year - Labor Day!

Sorry this was a book!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations and good luck!!

As far as backing up, patience and a extra set of eyes to stop you if you get close is all you need.

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Sounds like a nice set up.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds great!







I know you guys are going to love it! I know how you are feeling. Labor day weekend is the next time we are going out too and cant wait!

There must be tons of nice places in or around Spingfield to camp. I keep telling my DW thats where I want to go back to with the camper. We have been in that area a few times with the last time I pulled my boat all the way to Table Rock lake and stayed at Big Cedar Lodge. That was before we had a camper though.









Have fun!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Cindi ! It's an exciting time indeed


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congratulations on your new "baby". I'm sure you will make a lot of memories in it. It took me a little while to adjust to the extra length of our TT, but I think it is even easier than the short ones!!!

Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats on the 25 RSS. As far as backing up goes, when I was new to towing I remember a thread here on "how to you backup?" One Outbacker offered the following:

"I turn the wheel one way, and if the trailer goes where I don't want it to, I turn the wheel the other way."









Randy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations on your new 25 Outback,
I know we where nervous driving home too. Now we feel really good. We have the right TV and hitch for the job.
DH







even had me drive the new Outback and TV on our trip .When I saw Orange barrels we switched















When he backs up I watch all 4 corners ,the upper corners for trees







the lower corners for utility stuff ;water line etc I prefer setting up in daylight








Have a great time camping, try the driveway first.








Jan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And yet another heartfelt CONGRATULATIONS!!!

How cool a feeling is this!

A tip on the backing issue. Get a set of walkie-talkies. I cannot tell you how much easier it makes the whole backing procedure when you have someone watching your blind side. It takes a few tries to develop a 'code' that works for both of you, but once you get it all in synch, well it's better than.....

OK, it's not that good. But it's pretty good!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Welcome to the family !!!!!!


----------



## tyson napper (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi IF YOU DONT MINED ME ASKING WHAT DID YOU PAY FOR YOUR 25RSS I have one and I am from canada just wondering what one cost in the us thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

qgallo said:


> Welcome to the family !!!!!!
> [snapback]49732[/snapback]​


We want to welcome you also. I think you will really love it!! We also have a new 25RSS and its great.
I remember the day we brought ours home after the dealer had it road ready and DH drove around the block w/him. I was the one that was nervous!! It was pouring down rain and we drove down Central Ave. in Albuquerque to get it home.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback....

Let the fun begin!!!

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

ken and cindi action 
welcome to the group 
and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## Rayboule (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats & enjoy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 25RSS
Glad everything went well, enjoy and happy camping

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great to have you with us here on the forum. Have a great time in your new TT. We, too, will be enjoying our new one over the Labor Day holiday.









Mark


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats!!!









It seems like only yesterday that we went and picked up our little piece of heaven on wheels. I'm sure you will enjoy it and we look forward to hearing about your many adventures.

Post often!!!

Jason


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all the posts - this has got to be the friendliest forum on the internet!!!

Also, thank you for all the tips. We used walkies talkies for backing, but I'm sure he didn't know what I meant when I yelled "um...um...no no NO!" and then the ever famous, "well, it's kinda sorta in the right place!" Poor guy. He needs to hire a better navigator!

Cindi


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're going to have a blast with the new Outback.

Nothing like pulling in down your local street for the first time. Neighbors look out with envy...then wanting the grand tour.


----------

